# GREEN MELT TREATED ROCK SALT $83/TON DELIVERED!!!



## The Natural Landscape (Sep 27, 2011)

GREEN MELT​Melts faster/works longer/use less/environmentally preferred/safer for concrete/magnesium chloride with organic compounds
order and delivery 24/7

All of RI $83
Worcester MA $83
Boston MA $88
Westfield MA $88
Plainfield CT $87
East Hartford $94
Brattleboro VT $98
Merrimack NH $88
Scarborough ME $94
Westchester County $113
New York, NY $120
Long Island $126
Or call for exact pricing to your location.

Call 774-244-1062 or email [email protected] to request a sample or place an order. Delivery available same or next day in many cases. Virtually unlimited supply discounts available on volume orders. Thank you in advance for your consideration.
Brian Lewis The Natural Landscape Supply


----------

